# Black Cherry Special



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure if any of you remember, but when I got back from Thailand in late July, I was anxious to turn another project so got after it before I had to go back to work here at home. I had posted some photos of the project when I turned it, but it needed to be dried and finished.

I soaked this project for 5 days in PEG then dried for several weeks in the house and then moved outside a few days to let the sun help it dry. It had a few cracks in it prior to turning and they never got any worse when soaking and drying using my drying method of PEG. Filled the cracks with thich CA glue.

I sprayed this project with 5 cans of spray laquer and at least 40 or more coats with tons of sanding in between every 5 coats or so. Natural finish with no stains. I also bought a few sanding mops of 180 grit, 220 grit and 400 grit mops. I ordered them from Woodcraft on the internet and they worked just great. Here is a link showing what it is. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2061030/21053/6-Double-Mop-400-Grit.aspx I love them. I made a video of them and will post it up soon to show how they work.

Anyway, here is the finished product and is glass smooth to say the least. I got this wood from a friend in Warren Texas near where I hunted up until a couple of years ago when we gave up the lease. This tree died after Hurricane Ike last year and he cut it up and gave me some of it. He said it he believed it to be Black Cherry, but I cannot confirm it. Anyway, here it is. It measures about 8" in diameter and 13" in length. It was deep enough, I think I need to get a larger Jamieson boring bar for any deeper projects which hopefully is coming soon. I am ready to start another here very soon.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!!!!!! I love the finish!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beeyootiful Work, Dale.. Man..now that is what I call a 'finish' .. Envy you dudes that turn out such fantastic biggies....but I guess I'll stick with ' the gal that brung me'...

Really nice work, Amigo....:cheers:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That thing loks fabulous. The patience required to get that shine is incredable.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I've seen better



















































LMAO Just kidding, man, that vase is wonderful!! I love the finish


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! You should be proud.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The effort you put into finishing your turnings takes them from beautiful, to just amazing. And, if it's Cherry, it just going to get better and better. Imagine that!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> WOW!


 From me too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Dale, that is just incredible. Love the shape and grain pattern but the finish - WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That piece is amazing!! Just keeps getting better and better!! I should be in your neck of the woods on Friday with some walnut.. If you want PM me your number and I will call you when I get out of my meeting..

Awesome job Mate!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert A. said:


> That piece is amazing!! Just keeps getting better and better!! I should be in your neck of the woods on Friday with some walnut.. If you want PM me your number and I will call you when I get out of my meeting..
> 
> Awesome job Mate!!


PM Sent.


----------

